# Magenta guitars?



## simescan (May 15, 2007)

Anyone heard of Magenta or Majenta guitars???


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

Nope. Do you have one? If so, got any pix?


----------



## hoser (Feb 2, 2006)

I've got an old magenta from the 70s. looks like a j-50.


----------



## WannabeGood (Oct 24, 2007)

I've got an electric Magenta. 60's or 70's vintage. Single gold foil pickup. Identical headstock and body shape as Norma guitars that you might find reference to on vintage sites. Thats all I can add.

Regards,


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

I have seen some Dobro type guitars from magenta-nothing to get excited about.


----------



## simescan (May 15, 2007)

The reason I was asking is,...someone local here posted a Magenta 12-string in the paper. There is no price,...just "best offer". 
...maybe I'll check it out....(curiosity)...:smile:


----------



## WarrenG (Feb 3, 2006)

A Magenta was the first guitar I was given. It looked like an SG with a Fender neck. Played it for years.


----------



## The Lone Piper (Mar 27, 2021)

Magenta was the guitar brand name of the Canadian AHED company - active from the 1970s until 1986.


----------

